# Dresses for Busty Women



## sephoras girl (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to a wedding reception soon and I went to try on some dresses and they looked awful around my chest.

What kind of dress plays down a bust?

Thanks!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 29, 2010)

I wear ones with criss cross necklines and tie sashes, tunic style dresses, high necklines. When I was younger I wore strapless that were kinda high and right under the armpit, and halters with kinda sharp angles..


----------



## Lucy (Mar 29, 2010)

do you guys have bravissimo? go into one of their shops. they don't just do underwear but they do dresses and tops too for women with larger busts. they're quite nice too.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2010)

Ditto !! Their dresses are beautiful !


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 4, 2010)

Unfortunately where I live is lame and I don't have acess to all the good stuff.

No Bravissmo.


----------

